# Shooting The Srs One Spot One Shot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I made this video this morning showing what I was talking about on the one spot one shot shooting. I shoot this way so when I get to go stump shooting or hunting I am comfortable with shooting at different distances. These shots are from 25 feet to 39.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

looks like you're having fun, Roger! i love to go stump shooting or chase cans around a park.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Sort of like playing HORSE basketball. Name your spot and shoot... Hey we need to adapt tat game to slingshots!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Sort of like playing HORSE basketball. Name your spot and shoot... Hey we need to adapt tat game to slingshots!


Now that might be fun. Use 3 - 4 inch target and shoot not only different distance but position. Try to make it like a real hunting scenario. Some of use old guys might need help getting up from the kneeling position.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks roger, I have been practicing this since you first mentioned it, but I am embarrassed to say I made it a bit more complicated.

Sometimes I go overboard with my thinking and your video helped simplify it for me.

Great shooting, now I am straight for my next shooting session.

LGD


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks roger, I have been practicing this since you first mentioned it, but I am embarrassed to say I made it a bit more complicated.
> 
> Sometimes I go overboard with my thinking and your video helped simplify it for me.
> 
> ...


I have 50 feet that I can shoot in my yard. So I just wander much like stump shooting. I feel it is excellant practice.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Sort of like playing HORSE basketball. Name your spot and shoot... Hey we need to adapt tat game to slingshots!


Now that might be fun. Use 3 - 4 inch target and shoot not only different distance but position. Try to make it like a real hunting scenario. Some of use old guys might need help getting up from the kneeling position.








[/quote]

You know it! The back and knees aren't what they used to be... lol


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

good shooting sesion ;-)


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Sort of like playing HORSE basketball. Name your spot and shoot... Hey we need to adapt tat game to slingshots!


Now that might be fun. Use 3 - 4 inch target and shoot not only different distance but position. Try to make it like a real hunting scenario. Some of use old guys might need help getting up from the kneeling position.








[/quote]

Nice Vid wingshooter, yes, I agree on the old guys getting up, I can hardly get out of my Kayak anymore without a struggle or getting wet.
Philly


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

philly said:


> Sort of like playing HORSE basketball. Name your spot and shoot... Hey we need to adapt tat game to slingshots!


Now that might be fun. Use 3 - 4 inch target and shoot not only different distance but position. Try to make it like a real hunting scenario. Some of use old guys might need help getting up from the kneeling position.








[/quote]

Nice Vid wingshooter, yes, I agree on the old guys getting up, I can hardly get out of my Kayak anymore without a struggle or getting wet.
Philly
[/quote]
Thats the way I used to get out of mine just roll over and fall out the bottom. Saves on the joints.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice practice to different distances and positions! i do it the other way round, when out in the forest i set up brick tiles ( they pave the forest roads here with broken tiles and brick debris in order to reinforce the ground, so there´s plenty of target supply) in a circle around me,but keep my position. different distances and half-covers by trees make it more interesting. with some practice it starts to annoy me that i have to go and set up all of them again after one "around the clock" i.e. 12 targets one after another around my standing point. Sadly i don´t have the time to go out there so very often!


----------

